# Just found this website



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

This was a little off the beaten path, so I thought I'd post it in case no one knew about it. I found it just by clicking on everything on the German language web page until I managed to get it in English! Free patterns!

http://us.schachenmayr.com/finder/pattern?filters=tid%3A187%20type%3Apattern&solrsort=created%20desc&title=All%20Free%20Pattern


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

So many fabulous patterns!!! When will I ever find time to do just some of them?? Thank you for this link!!!!


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

LadyBecket said:


> So many fabulous patterns!!! When will I ever find time to do just some of them?? Thank you for this link!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you; I've bookmarked quite a few


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you. Some unusual patterns.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Great find! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I like this sock pattern, but is it complete?

http://us.schachenmayr.com/free-patterns/sneaker-socks


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

MzKnitCro said:


> I like this sock pattern, but is it complete?
> 
> http://us.schachenmayr.com/free-patterns/sneaker-socks


Evidentally, they assume people know how to do the toes? I personally have never done a sock pattern, and didn't download this one, but if I had, I certainly would have been stymied. It mentions in another sock pattern that when you get to the toe, look at their (schachenmayedr's) "sock guide".


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Ah ok, will have to go check that out. Thanks 



Crochet dreamin' said:


> Evidentally, they assume people know how to do the toes? I personally have never done a sock pattern, and didn't download this one, but if I had, I certainly would have been stymied. It mentions in another sock pattern that when you get to the toe, look at their (schachenmayedr's) "sock guide".


----------



## lovescats (Feb 25, 2012)

Great patterns


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

Great site thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link, lots of nice patterns


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting the link--I had lots of fun in there!!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## bjtutt (Jan 16, 2014)

What a wonderful site!! Thank you so much. BJ


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

Love the op art blanket on the first page. Thanks.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's THEE sock guide. There were many others also posted there, but this one is "interactive". I glanced at it. It is a plug in your own numbers type of thing, so you can't download it.

http://us.schachenmayr.com/interactive-sock-guide-regia-4-ply


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks for the link, I bookmarked it.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

hi thx for sharing really nice


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Great link. Thank you.


----------



## sardano (Aug 5, 2013)

There are some beautiful patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Great site! Thank you for sharing it.


----------

